# A German Requiem



## gabem

I'm searching for the best rendition of Brahms' a German Requiem. Any suggestions?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Perhaps the finest "old school" recording:










The finest HIP recording:


----------



## Mephistopheles

And arguably the best recent recording (from 2006):


----------



## Turangalîla

My favourite interpretation by far is Herbert Kegel's, with the Radio Orchestra and Choir of Leipzig. I do not own the recording, but the whole thing is available on YouTube. http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFE049D0F80379CED
:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

HvK's larger setting, and Herreweghe's more intimate.

View attachment 8306
View attachment 8307


----------



## pjang23

I second the Klemperer recording.


----------



## Xaltotun

I third the Klemperer recording.


----------



## chalkpie

Mephistopheles said:


> And arguably the best recent recording (from 2006):


I have this one and love it.


----------



## principe

While I'm happy with the ones already mentioned (I might add some more, including the ones with piano duo), I wonder why this thread is in the "orchestral music" section!?

Principe


----------



## Wandering

This way my first recording of Brahms' Ein Duetches Requiem "For all flesh, it is as grass" was one of the most moving things I'd ever heard and still is.


----------



## gabem

principe said:


> While I'm happy with the ones already mentioned (I might add some more, including the ones with piano duo), I wonder why this thread is in the "orchestral music" section!?
> 
> Principe


It's my fault. I'm the one who posted this question and I felt it was orchestral nature. I'm probably wrong I still don't know much about it yet. Still learning.


----------



## DarkAngel

I with SLG on the Klemperer and Gardiner, a good variation in styles and both work quite well.

A couple more to mention, the *Norrington* in a similar style to Gardiner achieves very dramatic effect and sound emphasis unique to his younger rebel days.

Also in 1950s mono the old school *Kempe* is so beautiful and love the soprano Elisabeth Grummer in prime voice


----------



## Crudblud

Someone I used to know claimed Fritz Lehmann's recording to be the greatest ever made. Anyone here familiar with it?


----------



## Art Rock

I have always enjoyed this one:
View attachment 8517


----------



## Carpenoctem

I have only one recording, and I love it.

Rattle with the Berlin Philharmonic.

I can't recommend anything else unfortunately because I haven't heard it.


----------



## DarkAngel

Crudblud said:


> Someone I used to know claimed Fritz Lehmann's recording to be the greatest ever made. Anyone here familiar with it?


I own it and just recently compared to many other versions I have, obvious comparison is to the mono Kempe which for me is the better of the two. The Lehmann never made me stop and marvel at its beauty or soaring vision like the Kempe can, already mentioned I really like soprano Grummer.....Lehmann is a slower old school version if you are looking for that style


----------



## Bradius

Love Levine & the CSO. Great percussion!


----------



## DavidA

Klemperer. Massive and monumental with superb solo and choral singing.


----------



## Guest

I have 5 recordings of this masterwork.

I have both of Gardiner's recordings, on the Philips label and on his own SDG label.













I like them both. The earlier recording on Philips, though, has the edge.

I have a live recording by Kubelik on the Audite label which I like quite a bit, and is perhaps my second favorite recording.








The least favorite recording I have is by Jessop on Telarc. The music is okay, but this is a translation into English, and I just don't care for it.








And finally, my absolute favorite - Klemperer on EMI. This recording, along with Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, are staples in my collections, and I listen to both at least once a month.


----------



## ptr

I have Klemperer, Gardiner (Philips) and Rattle. Whilst I would not want to be with out Klemperer, on the whole I enjoy Rattle just a tiny fraction more... 

/ptr


----------



## Novelette

I too prefer the Klemperer recording, it is so grand and passionate.

The Rattle recording is too fast and loud for my personal taste. Still, it is very impactful--I can see how it pleases others' ears!


----------



## tahnak

This is my offering of Johannes Brahms' Ein Deutsches Requiem versions:
1. Fritz Lehmann Berlin Philharmonic
2. Herbert von Karajan Berlin Philharmonic
3. Daniel Barenboim London Philharmonic
4. Otto Klemperer Philharmonia
5. Atlanta Symphony Robert Shaw


----------



## Bone

Crudblud said:


> Someone I used to know claimed Fritz Lehmann's recording to be the greatest ever made. Anyone here familiar with it?


It's a good version, but Gardiner is tops for me.


----------



## Sonata

principe said:


> While I'm happy with the ones already mentioned (I might add some more, *including the ones with piano duo*), I wonder why this thread is in the "orchestral music" section!?
> 
> Principe


Glad to hear someone else mention this. It's no replacement for the original, but I love the piano version as well!


----------



## Llyranor

I'm a Klemperer groupie as well! Might have to look into the Gardiner, though.


----------



## Cheyenne

Furtwängler's has always been my reference point, and it is still the one I listen to most. Do give it a try once, if only to dismiss it. Kempe and Karajan please too.


----------



## CDs

Its been mentioned a lot but Klemperer is my favorite. I have Karajan as well but haven't listened to it in a long time. Maybe I'll pull that one out this week sometime.


----------



## DavidA

Klemperer's EMI is the best. I also have the Karajan / EMI which is very good, but Klemperer reigns supreme in this one imo


----------



## Steatopygous

I have six accounts. Three are Karajan, with Barbara Hendricks, Anna Tomowa-Sintow and Gundula Janowitz respectively. The others are Giulini, Gardiner and Fritsch.
Clearly the Klemperer is a massive lacunae, as I have huge admiration for him and for Elisabeth Schwarzkopf. Thanks for reminding me; it's going straight on the shopping list.


----------



## DavidA

Karajan did a highly regarded recording just after the war with Schwartskopf and Hotter as soloists. Anyone heard it? Opinions?


----------



## Pugg

On this moment my favourite, Popp's singing is out of this world.:tiphat:


----------



## CDs

Anybody know if Szell Brahms Requiem is any good?


----------



## Steatopygous

I haven't heard it, but my trust in Szell is near-absolute. Complete b......d as a person, near-perfect conductor.


----------



## chesapeake bay

Pugg said:


> On this moment my favourite, Popp's singing is out of this world.:tiphat:


Thanks for the recommendation, really enjoying listening to it


----------



## CDs

Steatopygous said:


> I haven't heard it, but my trust in Szell is near-absolute. Complete b......d as a person, near-perfect conductor.


I agree with you about Szell and his conducting but just curious about this album. I found no reviews or information about it doing a Google search.


----------



## SixFootScowl

This one is very good:


----------



## Vaneyes

CDs said:


> I agree with you about Szell and his conducting but just curious about this album {Brahms German Requiem}. I found no reviews or information about it doing a Google search.


Live Apr. '69 performance, Severance Hall. This poor mono rec was likely picked from a radio broadcast. Too much competition. For the curious and Szell completists only. Szell intended to perform this again the following year, with perhaps an "official" recording, but died before it could happen.:tiphat:


----------



## CDs

Vaneyes said:


> Live Apr. '69 performance, Severance Hall. This poor mono rec was likely picked from a radio broadcast. Too much competition. For the curious and Szell completists only. Szell intended to perform this again the following year, with perhaps an "official" recording, but died before it could happen.:tiphat:


Thanks for the info *Vaneyes*! Will pass on buying it now due to the "poor mono rec". Thanks again!


----------



## realdealblues

Kempe's mono account and Klemperer's stereo account still remain my favorites.


----------



## Pugg

chesapeake bay said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, really enjoying listening to it


I am glad you like it, I could make some smart remarks about taste , but hey...who am I to judge 
No taste is written in stone to me .


----------



## Archtop51

I'm going to the Cleveland Orchestra performance next month. I suspect it will be my favorite.


----------



## WaterRat

Florestan said:


> This one is very good:


Absolutely! An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Archtop51

Last night's performance was absolutely amazing. My suspicion has been confirmed.


----------



## znapschatz

Archtop51 said:


> Last night's performance was absolutely amazing. My suspicion has been confirmed.


I am gratified that you were properly impressed. As a native of Cleveland and at the time resident thereof, I had the pleasure and privilege under a student program of attending Severance Hall live performances of the Cleveland Orchestra, conducted by George Szell. I was convinced then that both orchestra and conductor were the best in the world. But I never heard them perform A German Requiem, which I regret because that is one of my very favorite Brahms. The last live Cleveland Orchestra concert I attended was when it was still under the baton of Welser-Most, whom I also found impressive conducting the Shostakovich Symphony #15. It's a different orchestra now, but I'm glad its standards have been maintained.


----------



## znapschatz

Vaneyes said:


> Live Apr. '69 performance, Severance Hall. This poor mono rec was likely picked from a radio broadcast. Too much competition. For the curious and Szell completists only. Szell intended to perform this again the following year, with perhaps an "official" recording, but died before it could happen.:tiphat:


One problem with recording in Severance Hall was that the acoustics were too good. The slightest rustle of sheet music or dropped anything would be picked up almost anywhere in the venue. For that reason, I believe many if not most recordings of the Cleveland were made in other concert halls. At some point, I don't remember exactly when, the interior was modified to avoid the clarity of someone sniffling, or the like. But I was no longer living in Cleveland and haven't heard a concert there for decades.


----------



## Vaneyes

znapschatz said:


> One problem with recording in Severance Hall was that the acoustics were too good. The slightest rustle of sheet music or dropped anything would be picked up almost anywhere in the venue. For that reason, I believe many if not most recordings of the Cleveland were made in other concert halls. At some point, I don't remember exactly when, the interior was modified to avoid the clarity of someone sniffling, or the like. But I was no longer living in Cleveland and haven't heard a concert there for decades.


Sony was ok with Severance, but in a studio setting, such as the well thought of late 50's, 60's LvB Overtures, Symphonies, and PCs w. Fleisher, Brahms Symphonies, Walton, Hindemith, etc. A helpful discography link as follows.

http://classite.com/music/Szell/discography-szell.htm

An occasional sneeze or cough aside, the aforementioned '69 live concert rec. should've been better than it was. There are more problems with it than that. I don't know the full story. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Archtop51 said:


> Last night's performance was absolutely amazing. My suspicion has been confirmed.


Where was this event?


----------



## Archtop51

Severance Hall in Cleveland


----------



## Pugg

Archtop51 said:


> Severance Hall in Cleveland


Thanks, in my country it's summer break, only the Robeco evenings, to expensive for the quality.


----------



## RobertKC

My only recording is Levine conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra. Recorded live 2008. Excellent DSD/SACD sound quality.


----------



## Archtop51

Sorry for the delay in responding. Beside the German Requiem, I attended the Liszt (Orpheus) and Bartok ( Violin Concerto 2 and Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta) concert about a month earlier. Let me say the orchestra and Welser-Most are both, in my opinion (with the most objectivity I can muster as a Cleveland native) still the best in the world. He is an extraordinary conductor and the orchestra remains just remarkable. The 2016-17 season promises many exciting things. For me, primarily a concert version of Pelleas et Melisande, and von Dohnanyi conducting the Schubert Unfinished and Mahler Das Lied Von dear Erde.
The acoustics, incidentally, were indeed remarkable. Everyone should be so lucky to live in such an amazing musical city.


----------



## Pugg

Archtop51 said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding. Beside the German Requiem, I attended the Liszt (Orpheus) and Bartok ( Violin Concerto 2 and Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta) concert about a month earlier. Let me say the orchestra and Welser-Most are both, in my opinion (with the most objectivity I can muster as a Cleveland native) still the best in the world. He is an extraordinary conductor and the orchestra remains just remarkable. The 2016-17 season promises many exciting things. For me, primarily a concert version of Pelleas et Melisande, and von Dohnanyi conducting the Schubert Unfinished and Mahler Das Lied Von dear Erde.
> The acoustics, incidentally, were indeed remarkable. Everyone should be so lucky to live in such an amazing musical city.


He has his moments, but to call him the best.....


----------

